# Strong Cattle Future Forecasted



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If drought area cattle producers can hold on and secure feed, the future looks very profitable.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/good_news_for_cattle_producers_who_can_hold_on/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice read.
Thanks.


----------

